# Antim Ardass - Ritual Or Gurmatt



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 18, 2010)

There are some things that we do so routinely that they seem to be harmless or casue no discomfort to any but the most puritan viewpoints. The Antim Ardass is one such "ritual" with which we are all familiar.
In fact the "ardasses" begin in earnest the moment a sikh dies...ardass at time of departure to the crematorium..ardass at the crematorium..ardass at the Gurdwara after commencing sehaj paath in memory of the deceased...ardass before collecting the ashes..ardass at the river side after the ashes are consigned to the river/flowing waters....and FINAL ANTIM ARDASS at Sehaj Paath da Bhog...........and then some others do an "antim ardass" each year at the death anniversary/B{censored}e....for decades and decades.....

IF we talk to many Sikh theologians or academics Gyanis Bhais we will find that they connect Sikhi to the 84 Lakh JOONS and REBIRTH...Laws of KARMA..Past Lives doings and rewards punishments....and the ETERNAL LAWS of Coming and Going..Dharamraaj and His Court where justice is dispensed after taking into account the dead person's  doings in this world.

Now many questions arise here. When the human body dies..the soul or atma leaves ( atma cannot leave a living body...meaning a dead body has no atma..and a living body NEEDS an Atma in order to LIVE ) and the split second the Atma leaves..it has to be present in the Court of Dharamraaj where it is judged..and then consigned to its NEW JOON based upon its doings while alive ??? OR is it NOT ?? Is there a waiting period ?? a WAITING ROOM ?? as in a railway Station where the passengers wait for the train ?? 

Can the Atma's actions/wrongdoings be CHANGED or the affected Atma be given PREFERENTIAL TREATMENT based on the "ardasses" performed by mostly PAID Granthis/Pathis when the entire 1429 pages of the SGGS tell us in no uncertain terms that EACH ATMA has to do Naam japp and COLLECT the "naam Dhan" for its own salvation ? That NO ONE..not even ones most loving  parents, doting grandparents. beloved wife, sons..daughters..whatever...CANNOT do one tiny bit for YOU !!! Everything has to be done by EACH ONE OF US on our OWN !!!

SGGS tells us that the Creator is ALL KNOWING..Jaannee Jaan...and in His Court..the SACHEE DARGAAH...only those who have Janam swarred..occupy a place of merit and Honour..in that Court can wittnesses and granthis who sing praises of the dead person serve any purpose ?? Will HE be influenced by such ardasses and paaths ??

ALL of us can and should do Paath, sehaj paath, ardass daily. BUT such acts are for our own GOOD and done to IMPROVE or CHANGE for the BETTER our own daily lives. Similarly the act of doing ardass/Paath/Prayers is not bad per se..or to be discouraged..IF such acts serve as REMINDERS to the LIVING to be WARNED of their own IMPENDING DEATH and PREPARE to meet the maker carrying our own accumalted Naam dhaan in as large a quantity as we can possibly carry.

An ardass is doen to "change"..IF theres a possibility of such change taking place. Thus a sick person can do ardass to get better..be cured of his illness. A studnet can do ardass for a good performance at the exams (after doing his studies as best as he can)......the basic rule is there must exist a POSSIBILITy of CHANGE...and this POSSIBILITY can ONLY EXIST while LIVING. Whats the use of doing an ardass for a SON when a DAUGHTER has laready been born ?? Such an ardass cannot change the girls sex....An old man performing ardass for his YOUTH to be given back to him ?? A LIVING "chor" can do ardass to the creator to help him change and stop stealing...a Living murderer can do an ardass and REPENT...a LIVING person CAN CHANGE !!!.....BUT theres NO POSSIBILITY of CHANGES to what a DEAD PERSON has already done....!!! Whats done is done and over with....he has to deal with the consequences and face the MUSIC...all by himself !!..OTHERWISE..theres nothing to stop a person doing whatever he likes...and then dying and leaving it to his relatives to "sue" on his behalf and demand CLEMENCY....and in such a situation the WEALTHY are better off because they can engage tens if not hundreds of granthis and sehaj pathees to do paaths and ardasses and jor melas and ask for clemency for the dead one and that he be ACCORDED a place of HONOUR at His FEET ???  Lawyers sue and defend the living...and the more wealthy one is..the better lawyers one can engage..is this same method workable in the CREATORS COURT when HE KNOWS ALL !!! Will He or des HE listen to plea bargains.."i will plead guilty if you give me a lesser punishment ?"...or i have the best lawyers (granthis who do hour long ardasses quoting panktee after panktee of SGGS in praise of the dead..etc etc )

Another bhambalbhoosa ?...an average human does good and bad deeds in his lifetime...so what happens ? is he judged and assigned a JOON based on hsi good deeds or bad deeds...or does he get a good joon pro rata and a bad joon pro rata ???  Are the Sikhs gathered in sangat form at an antim ardass paath da bhog, akhand paath da bhog LOOKING WITHIN in the context of the Nauven Mahalleh de sloks as...Ask not for whom the bells toll..they toll for THEE ?? The Gurbani is for the LIVING..as there is a possibility they can CHANGE.....and some do change !! But the vast majority are just there on invitation, offering sympathy to the family and for the Langgar....after which everything is promptly forgotten and life goes on !! ( WHEN LIFE SHOULD CHANGE !!)

???????????????????????????? so many questions..so little time...
A TRUE GURSIKH takes every opportunity to be in SANGAT..to listen to Gurbani..LAAHA LEEANNA...CHANGE his LIFE...Conserve the Naam Dhan...!!!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 25, 2014)

Further...More and More B{censored}ES are beginning....DEAD SANT b{censored}es are mushrooming as the multitude of Sants grows expotentially...

Heres a photo of one such Samagam....DEAD and Long gone "sant" has his B{censored}e celebrated....its said that the CHINESE work 8 days a week and have minimum religious holidays...Indians have 8 religious Holidays a WEEK..and SIKHS celebrate 10 Religious Samagams a week !!! India has the MOST PUBLIC HOLIDAYS in the world...

ਕੀ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ  ਮਨਾਉਂਣੀਆਂ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਹੈ ?
 ਚੀਨੀਆਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਇੱਕ ਮੁਹਾਵਰਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਹਫਤੇ ਦੇ ਸੱਤ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਅੱਠ ਦਿਨ ਕੰਮ  ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਓੱਥੇ ਭਾਰਤੀਆਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਵੀ ਇੱਕ ਗੱਲ ਪ੍ਰਚੱਲਤ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਹਫਤੇ ਦੇ ਸੱਤ ਦਿਨ  ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਪਰ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੱਠ ਤਿਉਹਾਰ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਹੋਰ ਵੀ ਦਿਲਚਸਪ  ਪਹਿਲੂ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇੱਕ ਹਫਤੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਸ ਧਾਰਮਕ ਪ੍ਰੋਗਰਾਮ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਦੀ  ਕੋਈ ਵੀ ਸਭਿਅਕ ਕੌਮ ਇੰਨੇ ਧਾਰਮਕ ਦਿਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਨਾਉਂਦੀ ਜਿੰਨੇ ਸਿੱਖ ਮਨਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ।  ਸਾਰਿਆਂ ਮੁਲਕਾਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਭਾਰਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਨਾਂ `ਤੇ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਧ ਛੁੱਟੀਆਂ ਹੁੰਦੀਆਂ  ਹਨ। ਚੀਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਘੱਟ ਛੁੱਟੀਆਂ ਹੁੰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਦੁਖਾਂਤ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਹ  ਛੁੱਟੀਆਂ ਹਰ ਸਾਲ ਵੱਧਦੀਆਂ ਹੀ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਉਤਸਵਾਂ, ਤੀਰਥ ਯਾਤਰਾਵਾਂ, ਅਤੇ ਬਿਨਾ  ਮਤਲਬ ਦੇ ਰੀਤੀ ਰਿਵਾਜਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਪਣਾ ਵਕਤ ਜਾਇਆ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਇੱਕ ਵਿਦਵਾਨ ਨੇ ਬਹੁਤ  ਪਿਆਰਾ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, “ਸਾਡੇ ਮੁਲਕ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਜੇਹੇ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਬਹੁਤ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਹੈ  ਜੋ ਕਿਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਕੰਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦੇ----ਸਵਾਮੀ, ਸਾਧੂ, ਸੰਤ, ਮੁੱਲ੍ਹਾ, ਨਿਹੰਗ,  ਰੰਗ-ਬਰੰਗਾ ਸਾਧ ਲਾਣਾ ਤੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਉਹ ਲੋਕ ਜੋ ਬਾਕੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੇਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ  ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਜਿਉਣੀ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਸ ਵਿਦਵਾਨ ਨੇ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਭਿਖਾਰੀਆਂ ਦਾ  ਨਾਂ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ”।
 ਉੱਕਤ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਨੂੰ ਗਹੁ ਕਰਕੇ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਜਾਏ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਗੱਲ  ਸਾਡੇ `ਤੇ ਢੁੱਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਿੱਥੇ ਗੁਰਪੁਰਬਾਂ ਦੀ ਦਿਨ-ਬ-ਦਿਨ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਵੱਧਦੀ ਜਾ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ,  ਓੱਥੇ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਨਾਂ `ਤੇ ਸਮਾਜਕ ਕੁਰੀਤੀਆਂ ਵੀ ਜਨਮ ਲੈ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਧਾਰਮਕ ਅੰਧ-ਵਿਸ਼ਵਾਸ  ਵਿੱਚ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਕੁਰੀਤੀ ਨੇ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਧ ਤਰੱਕੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ। ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਮਨਾਉਣ ਦੀ ਰਸਮ  ਮਹਾਂਰਾਜਾ ਰਣਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਤੋਂ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਤਰ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਦਾ ਇੱਕ ਅਧਾਰ ਸੀ ਕਿ ਚਲੋ  ਬਹਾਨੇ ਨਾਲ ਪਾਕਿਸਤਾਨ ਦੇ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਇਆ ਕਰਨਗੇ ਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਮਤ ਦੀ  ਗੱਲ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਣ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਦਾ ਅਰਥ ਇਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਿ ਮਹਾਂਰਾਜਾ ਰਣਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਦੀ  ਬਰਸੀ ਮਨਾਉਣੀ ਗੁਰਮਤ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਕਰਮ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਸਿੱਖ ਕੌਮ ਨੂੰ ਤੇ ਮਾੜੀ ਜੇਹੀ ਖੁਲ੍ਹ  ਚਾਹੀਦੀ ਹੈ ਬਾਕੀ ਦਾ ਟੇਡਾ ਰਾਹ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਬਣ ਲੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ।
 ਜਿੱਥੇ ਪਰਵਾਰਕ ਜੀਆਂ  ਦੀਆਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਮਨਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਾਂ ਓੱਥੇ ਮਰ ਚੁੱਕੇ ਸਾਧੜਿਆਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਵੀ  ਧੂੰਮ-ਧਾਮ ਨਾਲ ਮਨਾਉਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਪਣਾ ਫ਼ਖ਼ਰ ਸਮਝ ਰਹੇ ਹਾਂ। ਸਿੱਖ ਰਹਿਤ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੋਲ ਹਨ  ਕਿ “ਦੁਸਹਿਰੇ ਦੇ ਮਗਰੋਂ ਬਾਕੀ ਕੋਈ ਰਸਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ”। ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਕਿਉਂ ਅਜੇਹੀਆਂ  ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਮਨਾਈਆਂ ਜਾ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਜੇ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਸਹੁਰਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਜਾਂ ਕੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਆਪਣੀ ਪਤਨੀ ਦੀ ਬਰਸੀ ਮਨਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੋਵੇ ਤੇ ਜੱਥੇਦਾਰ ਓੱਥੇ  ਜਾ ਕੇ ਸ਼ਰਧਾਜਲੀ ਭੇਟ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਹੋਣ ਤਾਂ ਕੌਮ ਦਾ ਭਵਿੱਖ ਕੀ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ? ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਾਕ  ਹੈ---
 ਨਾਨਕ, ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਅੰਧੁ ਪਿਆਰੁ॥ ਬਾਝੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਡੁਬਾ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ॥
 ਪੰਨਾ ੧੩੭
  ਬਾਹਰਲੇ ਮੁਲਕਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਜ਼ਾਤ-ਬਰਾਦਰੀ ਦੇ ਨਾਂ ਤੇ ਵੱਖ-ਵਾਦ ਦਾ ਇੱਕ ਖ਼ਤਰਨਾਕ ਰੁਝਾਨ  ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਹਰ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਜ਼ਾਤ-ਬਰਾਦਰੀ ਦੇ ਅਧਾਰ `ਤੇ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਮਨਾਈਆਂ ਜਾ  ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਮੈਂ ਅਰੰਭ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਚਾਰ ਪੈਸੇ ਆ  ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਨਾਂ `ਤੇ ਸਮਾਜਕ ਕੁਰਤੀਆਂ ਵੀ ਜਨਮ ਲੈ ਲੈਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਇਸ ਵਿੱਚ  ਅਸੀਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਹੀ ਕਸੂਰਵਾਰ ਹਾਂ ਕਿਉਂ ਕਿ ਧਰਮ ਨੂੰ ਵਪਾਰ ਬਣਾ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ। ਵੱਖ ਵੱਖ  ਜੱਥੇਬੰਦੀਆਂ ਆਪੋ ਆਪਣੇ ਇਲਾਕਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਹਿਸਾਬ ਨਾਲ ਆਪੂੰ ਬਣੇ ਆਪੋ ਆਪਣੇ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਗਿਆਨੀਆਂ  ਦੀਆਂ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੀ ਧੂੰਮ-ਧਾਮ ਨਾਲ ਮਨਾਈਆਂ ਜਾ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਤੇ  ਪੈਸਿਆਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਉਗਰਾਹੀਆਂ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੁੰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਕੀ ਲੋੜ ਪਈ ਹੈ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਬੰਦ ਕਰਨ  ਦੀ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਜਾਤ-ਬਰਦਰੀ ਨੂੰ ਖਤਮ ਕੀਤਾ ਸੀ ਪਰ ਅਸੀਂ ਫਿਰ ਜਾਤ ਬਰਾਦਰੀ ਬੜਾਵਾ ਦੇ  ਰਹੇ ਹਾਂ।
 ਦੇਖੋ ਦੇਖੀ ਨਿਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਤੀ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਰੁਝਾਨ ਵੱਧਦਾ ਹੀ ਜਾ ਰਿਹਾ  ਹੈ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਪੱਕੀ ਮੋਹਰ ਦੁਕਾਨਦਾਰਾਂ ਨੇ ਜੰਤਰੀਆਂ ਛਾਪ ਕੇ ਲਗਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ।  ਸਰਾਧ, ਵਰ੍ਹੀਣੇ ਜਾਂ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਗੁਰਮਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੋਈ ਵੁਕਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਏ। ਇਹ ਤੇ ਪਿੱਤਰ  ਪੂਜਾ ਦਾ ਫੋਕਾ ਵਹਿਮ ਹੈ। ਸਾਰੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਫੋਕਟ ਦੇ ਕਰਮ ਕਾਂਡਾਂ ਦੀ ਨਿਖੇਧੀ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ।  ਅਸੀਂ ਗਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬਾਂ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਭੁੱਲ ਕੇ ਬ੍ਰਹਾਮਣੀ ਕਰਮ-ਕਾਂਡ ਦੀ ਦਲ਼ਦਲ਼ ਵਿੱਚ ਫਸ ਗਏ  ਹਾਂ। ਇਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਧ ਯੋਗ ਦਾਨ ਡੇਰਾਵਾਦੀ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਪਾ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ਹੈਰਾਨਗੀ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ  ਦੇਖੋ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਉਤੇ ਆਮ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਜਾਂ ਗੁਰਪੁਰਬਾਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਲੰਗਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਲੋੜ  ਨਾਲੋਂ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਪਕਵਾਨ ਪੱਕਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਹਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਪੱਕੇ ਭੰਡਾਰੇ ਦਾ ਨਾਂ ਦੇਂਦੇ ਹਨ।  ਨਿਰ੍ਹੀਆਂ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਨਾਈਆਂ ਜਾ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹੁਣ ਤੇ ਸਗੋਂ ਜਾਤ-ਬਰਾਦਰੀ ਦੇ ਅਧਾਰਤ  ਸਾਧਾਂ ਦੇ ਜਨਮ ਦਿਹਾੜੇ ਵੀ ਮਨਾਏ ਜਾ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ।
 ਬਿੱਪਰ ਭਾਊ ਆਪਣੇ ਮਕਸਦ ਵਿੱਚ  ਕਾਮਯਾਬ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਮੌਤ ਤੋਂ ਉਪਰੰਤ ਜੀਵਨ ਪੰਧ ਦੇ ਭੁਲੇਖਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਾ ਕੇ, ਆਪਣੇ  ਪ੍ਰਸ਼ਾਦੇ-ਪਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧ ਉੱਪਰ ਜੋ ਧਰਮ ਦਾ ਪਰਦਾ ਪਾਇਆ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੁ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ  ਗਿਆਨ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਪਰਦੇ ਨੂੰ ਉਤਾਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਚਾਨਣੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਤੁਰਨ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ  ਹੈ ਨਾ ਕਿ ਬਿੱਪਰਵਾਦੀ ਪਰੰਪਰਾ ਵਿਚ---
 ਸਿੱਖ ਰਹਿਤ-ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਦੇ ਬੋਲ ਹਨ---  “ਦੁਸਹਿਰੇ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਚਲਾਣੇ ਦੀ ਰਸਮ ਕੋਈ ਬਾਕੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ। ਬਿੱਪਰ ਭਾਊ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਹਰ  ਗੱਲ ਅਜੀਬ ਹੈ ਆਪੇ ਬਣਾਈ ਵਰਣ ਵੰਡ ਦੇ ਹਿਸਾਬ ਨਾਲ ---ਅਖੇ — ਸ਼ੂਦਰ ਨੂੰ ਦਸ ਦਿਨ, ਵੈਸ਼  ਨੂੰ ਸਤਾਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਿਨ, ਖੱਤਰੀ ਨੂੰ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਿਨ, ਅਤੇ ਬ੍ਰਹਾਮਣ ਨੂੰ ਬਾਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਿਨ ਸੋਗ  ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰਮਤ ਦੀ ਰਹਿਣੀ ਨੇ ਅਜੇਹੇ ਖੋਖਲਿਆਂ ਦਾਵਿਆਂ ਮੂਲੋਂ ਹੀ ਰੱਦ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ।
 ਮਿਰਤਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਮੜੀ, ਸਮਾਧ, ਦੇਹੁਰਾ, ਯਾਦਗਰ ਆਦ ਬਣਾਉਣੀ ਮਨਮਤ ਹੈ।
 ਮਿਰਤਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਦੇਹ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰੇ ਲਿਆ ਕੇ ਮੱਥਾ ਟਿਕਾਉਣਾ ਤੇ ਸਿਰਪਾਓ ਦੇਣਾ ਘੋਰ ਮਨਮਤ ਹੈ।
 ਮਿਰਤਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਸਰਾਧ ਤੇ ਵਰ੍ਹੀਣਾ ਕਰਾੳਣਾ ਮਨਮਤ ਹੈ।
  ਮਰ ਚੁੱਕੇ ਪਿੱਤਰਾਂ, ਵੱਡਿਆਂ-ਵਡੇਰਿਆਂ, ਨਾਮ-ਧਰੀਕ ਸਾਧੜਿਆਂ, ਬਰਾਦਰੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਆਗੂਆਂ  ਦੀਆਂ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਰਸੀਆਂ ਮਨਾਉਣੀਆਂ, ਜਿੱਥੇ ਪੈਸੇ ਦੀ ਬਰਬਾਦੀ ਹੈ ਓਥੇ ਸਿੱਖ  ਸਿਧਾਂਤ ਨਾਲ ਧਰੋਅ ਕਮਾਉਣਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਫ਼ਜ਼ੂਲ ਦੀ ਖਰਚੀ ਤੋਂ ਬਚ ਕੇ ਕੌਮ ਲਈ ਕੋਈ ਉਸਾਰੂ  ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨੇ ਚਾਹੀਦੇ ਹਨ।


----------



## notanotherloginplease (Sep 26, 2014)

I think the only thing we can try to do is ardass. Knowing that nothing can be changed/undone, because whatever is happening is because of his hukam. We should try to accept it when somebody dies. I think ardass is done more for our peace of mind, as less it can do for deceased.

Ofcourse antim ardas is a ritual, but somethings have their own importance. 
Such ceremonies help us or other relatives to get strength from gurbani when we are at weekest moments of our life. May be something psychlogical.


As far as smadh, marhi, long praises in ardass etc.seems total manmat- agreed. And for ardass I dont think we need bhai ji from gurudwara. It can be done silently and dont require set words.


----------



## chazSingh (Sep 26, 2014)

notanotherloginplease said:


> I think the only thing we can try to do is ardass. Knowing that nothing can be changed/undone, because whatever is happening is because of his hukam. We should try to accept it when somebody dies. I think ardass is done more for our peace of mind, as less it can do for deceased.
> 
> Ofcourse antim ardas is a ritual, but somethings have their own importance.
> Such ceremonies help us or other relatives to get strength from gurbani when we are at weekest moments of our life. May be something psychlogical.
> ...



nicely put ji

Gurbani at a difficult time such as death brings ones mind and emotions under better control and has often reminded me that i must change my ways with Waheguru Ji's suppport before the same happens to me..


Ardaas: such a beautiful opportunity to say to god that you accept that your current situation is as a result of your own actions and mindset...and to ask for support to change ones ways so as to plant the seeds to a better future...a future of bhagti, a future of seva simran and sharing...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 26, 2014)

OH..OH..I THINK YOU MISSED MY POINT JIOS.

Antim Ardass..means Final Ardass...and thus when the Granthi declares to the Sangat..  Satguru Jio....so and so has passed on to Your Lotus Feet blah blah Give him/her sanctuary and everlasting peace..and strength to his family left behind ( as if anyone would rather NOT be Left behind !!!)...so..when we DO a number of ANTIM ARDASSES...same wordings year after year...isnt that negating the word ANTIM...FINAL..are we showing we dont beleive the earlier ardasses didnt bear fruit ?? maybe we need to remind Satguru ji that so and so has passed on..has he arrived ?? is he at your lotus feet ?? Are YOU listening ???

So is this Antim Ardass that is Never really ANTIM..a ritual ??  That was my thrust.


----------



## chazSingh (Sep 26, 2014)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> OH..OH..I THINK YOU MISSED MY POINT JIOS.
> 
> Antim Ardass..means Final Ardass...and thus when the Granthi declares to the Sangat..  Satguru Jio....so and so has passed on to Your Lotus Feet blah blah Give him/her sanctuary and everlasting peace..and strength to his family left behind ( as if anyone would rather NOT be Left behind !!!)...so..when we DO a number of ANTIM ARDASSES...same wordings year after year...isnt that negating the word ANTIM...FINAL..are we showing we dont beleive the earlier ardasses didnt bear fruit ?? maybe we need to remind Satguru ji that so and so has passed on..has he arrived ?? is he at your lotus feet ?? Are YOU listening ???
> 
> So is this Antim Ardass that is Never really ANTIM..a ritual ??  That was my thrust.



i guess it would be...

only ones own bagti is of any use to the soul that leaves the physical plane...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 26, 2014)

YES absolutley..WE have to Accumalate our very own BAGGAGE..pack our own BAGS..with the CURRENCY that is of value over in His dargah...no post dated cheques..no Western Union Remits work...No amount of feeding Five pot bellies will reach anyone who has reached.."Sooraj kirn milleee..jall ka jall hooa Raam...( is that why Sikhs throw the ashes in the sea ??)


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 26, 2014)

The Picture says: IF what we FEED you here reaches the DEAD..then please dine on these red hot chillies..because my departed Mother in law really TORTURED ME while she was alive...!!


----------

